# Fresh (just launched) vs regular Prime Now



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have a quick question regarding Fresh deliveries. Recently my warehouse (UIL1) started Fresh thing. I wonder if I decline, let's say, a block of Fresh from 8-10am, I won't see a regular block for Prime Now at the same scheduled time?
I'm asking, because I fished a block from 6-8 and 8-10am next day. I dropped them after I realized it's a newly announced Fresh block (read: no tips for delivery). What's your thoughts, guys?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok, regular Prime is $36 plus tips, now I have blocks that pay $38 flat...


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

I dont think block will be able to overlap each other, so far for logicstic.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Ryan Do said:


> I dont think block will be able to overlap each other, so far for logicstic.


I mean I'm in the same warehouse. However, they offer Prime Now block for $36 plus tips and Fresh blocks for $36. This is the first day of this crap in Chicago Goose Island area.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hopefully some of the drivers from other Fresh markets will chime in soon, that would seriously suck if it blocks you. What if you just let it sit there and don't decline it, if you'd see other overlapping blocks as they're released?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Hopefully some of the drivers from other Fresh markets will chime in soon, that would seriously suck if it blocks you. What if you just let it sit there and don't decline it, if you'd see other overlapping blocks as they're released?


The problem is, that there is not time to see what is it. You gotta click fast lol.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Behemoth said:


> I wonder if I decline, let's say, a block of Fresh from 8-10am, I won't see a regular block for Prime Now at the same scheduled time?


If you " accept " and then "forfeit" a particular block ... They will not show that exact block of time for any deliveries ... Forfeit a fresh block from 8am-10am ... You will not see any blocks 8am-10am from fresh, prime now, logistics etc ... But you will see everything available if it is a block from 830am - 1030am.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Solo1 said:


> If you " accept " and then "forfeit" a particular block ... They will not show that exact block of time for any deliveries ... Forfeit a fresh block from 8am-10am ... You will not see any blocks 8am-10am from fresh, prime now, logistics etc ... But you will see everything available if it is a block from 830am - 1030am.


IF it is coded as the same WH. We used to be as you said, but now they code Hot Wheels as RFL3. Not that it really helps in watching what you pick up. Before they separated it you couldn't be choosy, you just had to resign yourself to either working that day or not.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> If you " accept " and then "forfeit" a particular block ... They will not show that exact block of time for any deliveries ... Forfeit a fresh block from 8am-10am ... You will not see any blocks 8am-10am from fresh, prime now, logistics etc ... But you will see everything available if it is a block from 830am - 1030am.


I'm pretty sure it's just the exact same block you wont see.... We have multiple block lengths at one start time now at our warehouse, say a 3 hr and a 4hr starting at 12pm, if you had the 3hr 12 and you dropped it you would be able to see the 4 hr.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

If I accept and drop a 12 - 2 Prime Now block, I can still pick up a 12 -2 Restaurants shift. The only block I won't be able to pick up is another 12 - 2 Prime Now block.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Basmati said:


> If I accept and drop a 12 - 2 Prime Now block, I can still pick up a 12 -2 Restaurants shift. The only block I won't be able to pick up is another 12 - 2 Prime Now block.


I think I noticed that today. I dropped Fresh block and was able to grab Prime one at the same time frame. Fresh pays more per hour, but no tips are included. Also bags are big and heavy. Fresh $38 vs Prime $36-50.


----------

